

Reminder: Vancouver Hacker News Meetup at Noon today - frankus

The Vancouver meetup for HN is at noon today at the Old Spaghetti Factory in the Gastown District of Vancouver, Canada.
======
ivanzhao
ah.. i missed it. any more coming soon?

~~~
simonk
Join the Google group <http://groups.google.com/group/vancouver-startup-
meetup>

